# Selenocosmia javanensis ?



## Paulie B (Nov 14, 2008)

,,,,,,,,anyone got one of these that can share some info on?  Did a search but not much coming up.

Tanx in advance


----------



## Remigius (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi! I'd like to second that request. I bought one today, and was searching for some data yesterday. 

The breeder I got it from says they're worse than obts. They are extremely fast (even faster than poecilotheria), and agressive. They are suppose to be deep burrowers, but people keep them as terrestrials with no negative influence. They need high humidity - 75-80%. I also reat some caresheet about Javan Yellowknee, and it had pretty much the same information.

Other than that - the searching turned out fruitless.


----------



## bliss (Nov 14, 2008)

hey paulie B

haha, i'm _sure_ someone here will be able to answer your question on this species in this forum... and waaaay better than -I- did on the other website.


----------



## Paulie B (Nov 14, 2008)

bliss said:


> hey paulie B
> 
> haha, i'm _sure_ someone here will be able to answer your question on this species in this forum... and waaaay better than -I- did on the other website.


I dont have the Yellow Knee you refered too on the other forum and no other information was added to the request Bliss


----------



## bliss (Nov 14, 2008)

Paulie B said:


> I dont have the Yellow Knee you refered too on the other forum and no other information was added to the request Bliss


not sure i understand, i'm sorry if my last post was troublesome in any way (?) 


saw the pics, very nice.   WC?


----------



## Paulie B (Nov 14, 2008)

Not at all Dan, justing hunting around the various forums trying to gather some info from wouldbe keepers of this sp.  She seems to have settled in ok and is webbing a lot.  Need to fatten up her AB a bit. Shes a long way from home and I dunno when she last eat.  2 large crix snapped up and gone already.  I am told that she is indeed WC.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Remigius (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi! I just wanted to bump this post up. Can someone give some additional information regarding Javan Yellowknee?


----------



## Jakob (Nov 17, 2008)

I have kept this species in the past. They will dig very deep burrows and like it very moist. They're fairly defensive and can be pretty fast. They also like it pretty warm 75-80F/24-27C. Mine would also refuse food about half the time regardless if it was premolt postmolt or anywhere in between.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ray Hale BTS (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is some basic info on this species. It might help to get you on the right track. If I dig out the original paper I will post it up for you. One should bear in mind that many of the original descriptions are very short.

Hope this helps.

Ray Hale 
British Tarantula Society Committee

*Selenocosmia javanesis


Location: Malay Peninsula: Sumatra, Java and the Nicobar Islands

Common Name: Java Yellow kneed tarantula

Authority: Walckenaer 1837:”Histoire naturelle des Insects”. Apteres.Tome I. Paris

Other Relevant References:

H.C.Abrahams 1924: Proceedings of the Zoological Society of London:4 

General Description:A female specimen is described. The overall integument is brown. The carapace is covered in with greyish yellow hair. The abdomen is brown as are the legs. It is overall lighter in colour than S.fuliginea.  The carapace is a little longer than the patella + tibia of leg IV. The anterior eyes are as long as the medians. The cluster of bacilli on the maxillae is thick with distal end being wide and rounded. The bristles on the mandibles are more abundant and attenuate than in S.fuliginea. The tarsal scopulae on leg IV are not divided. The patella +tibia of leg I is longer than leg IV.


Carapace: 20mm				Total Length:42mm
Legs:4,1,2,3

Legs	Total
1	52
2	45
3	41
4	55


*

This is based on the original description of this species. I keep my Selenocosmia species in very deep substrate and keep them fairly humid ( 80%). I tend to spray rather than use a water dish.

Hope this helps


----------



## gumby (Nov 17, 2008)

Id say in most cases that if you keep you Ts at about 75F to 80F and keep about 70-80% humidity give them about 6in of bedding to dig in feed them one or two times a week and keep them well ventilated that your Ts will thrive some may need more attention others less as far as exact temps but the stats I just gave you are fairly consistent with most care sheets for most Ts. Ts.are awesome like that


----------



## Paulie B (Nov 17, 2008)

*RE query on the S Javenisis*



Ray Hale BTS said:


> Here is some basic info on this species. It might help to get you on the right track. If I dig out the original paper I will post it up for you. One should bear in mind that many of the original descriptions are very short.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this info Ray.  Can you ID the species I picked up below last week.  I dont see any yellow on.  It does need a molt though.  Not a great pic I know.  It does seem to be of Haplo size and shape.

View attachment 74642

View attachment 74643


----------



## Remigius (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks for the info guys. You were VERY helpful.


----------



## syndicate (Nov 17, 2008)

Nice spiders!Keep them in the same conditions as Haplopelma and you should be fine.


----------

